# Our stray cat problem!



## poiuytrewq (26 May 2017)

When we moved into our current house on a farm it became apparent a cat was living in the forestry bit just down from the house. It was filthy and very scrawny. She had kittens which seemed to come then dissapear. 
We fed her daily and she would come to the farm yard when we had gone in starving. 
Eventually with the help of a local rescue last summer caught her and one kitten. Took to the vets where she was spayed, flead and wormed. Kitten was a boy and too young. 
We agreed to keep hold of him and get him done when he was older. I brought him into the house to try and tame him &#128563; Didn't work! 
The mother appeared every evening trying to get into the house so we opened a door and they have lived here ever since. (Last October) 
They aren't friendly but she comes and rubs on my purring at feed time and they will come and sit in the living room in the evenings. 
Hes terrified and although will sit on the arm of the sofa and accept treats you can't touch him. 
I've tried to let them out, even tried to chase them out but they just won't go. I can leave the door all day and she sits by it but he won't even go in the room if the door is open. 
Until last night... she finally went outside. We did manage to get her back overnight but this morning she's gone again and is no where to be seen. I suspect she's back in the forest. 
He is so scared and panicky. He's literally shaking in the litter tray upstairs looking like his world has collapsed  
I'm not sure she's coming back. I don't think he'd cope outside as he's had his food given to him since a kitten. 
Bit worried where we go from here! Ideally I'd like them to come and go as they please but not sure this is looking likely!


----------



## JillA (26 May 2017)

Time. Time for him to learn to cope on his own and time for her to do what she felt she needed to (hunt?) and then remember where her home comforts are. Tell us about them again in a couple of years lol. My feral cats are just about happy to approach me when it is food time, but not be touched............and that has taken about a year so far.


----------



## poiuytrewq (26 May 2017)

She just came back &#128512; 
So pleased, she's a bit stroppy but baby cat is happy. 
I'd be so pleased if she comes back at night and does her feral stuff at day!


----------



## poiuytrewq (26 May 2017)

He's just beaten her up, twice. 
I sort of love this cat, can't have her coming home to a kicking :'(


----------

